# Something simple but necessary



## matthewsx (Jan 3, 2022)

Looking back at my content I see that on July 1 2021 I asked about this gear that was stripped on my lathe and needed replacement.




Well, I bought one from Grizzly that didn't work and ended up getting the right modulus and pressure angle from McMaster-Carr but it needed to be bored and faced. I chucked it up in the 4 jaw and started but got sidetracked somehow. 

Finally got around to finishing the job today and now my gearbox has drive 




I know it might not look like much for most folks but to finally have a fully functional machine is kinda special to me. Now on to some other projects....

John


----------



## Tom1948 (Jan 3, 2022)

I get what you are saying. Good feeling to get something going again.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 3, 2022)

Well done!


----------



## brino (Jan 4, 2022)

My projects always take much longer than planned and wanted.

I know the feeling of actually finishing something......finally!

Brian


----------



## TomWS (Jan 4, 2022)

brino said:


> My projects always take much longer than planned and wanted.


ROTFLMAO!  Yeah, every time I say that to my wife she either laughs or reminds me of ALL the projects that fall into that category!

Good job and, yeah, it's good to fix something on your own, especially if you use the equipment that it's fixing!


----------



## wachuko (Jan 4, 2022)

Getting a machine back operational!!?  One of the best feeling in the world!  Congratulations.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 4, 2022)

Cool !!!


----------



## RandyWilson (Jan 4, 2022)

I know the feeling. I just got the Z axis scale installed on the mill this past Saturday. with that, I have the DRO project done within the five year deadline. Barely. Next I have to finish installing the coolant system. That's only been going for five months... plenty of time still.


----------



## TomWS (Jan 4, 2022)

RandyWilson said:


> Next I have to finish installing the coolant system. That's only been going for five months... plenty of time still.


ISTM, a coolant system is not something you'd want to make a mistake on,  
so, yeah, take your time!


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 4, 2022)

That seems like pretty severe damage...without naming names, do you know how it happened?   Maybe save a gear out there for somebody.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 4, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> That seems like pretty severe damage...without naming names, do you know how it happened?   Maybe save a gear out there for somebody.



No idea, it was like that when I bought it. The teeth are nylon on the original gear so likely it prevented worse....

JOhn


----------



## Spajo (Jan 6, 2022)

RandyWilson said:


> I know the feeling. I just got the Z axis scale installed on the mill this past Saturday. with that, I have the DRO project done within the five year deadline. Barely. Next I have to finish installing the coolant system. That's only been going for five months... plenty of time still.


I like your time projections. It is a hobby!


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 6, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> I know it might not look like much for most folks but to finally have a fully functional machine is kinda special to me. Now on to some other projects....
> 
> John



You've been through quite a bit getting to this point so I'm sure it does feel pretty nice.


----------



## snoopdog (Jan 12, 2022)

It feels good, when it finally comes together.


----------

